# August 13' COTM Winner Agastya



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

*








**Introducing August 13' COTM Winner Agastya


*​*Name: Agastya
Location: Bangkok, Thailand
Car Info: 2013 1.8L LTZ Dark Grey GQQStock 
Options: noneModifications: 
Exterior: Audi A8 2012 headlights, BMW LED Tail lights, GWorldAuto Body Kit
Interior: 3M film 80% Backseat windows and rear window. 3M film 60% front seat and front windows.
*
*Future plans: servo motorized top dash compartment with garmin nuvi mount. Front and rear discrete dascams with hidden DVR. DRL surrounding the fog lights. 
*
*
*​


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats Agastya!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

​yeah congrats on that Pacific rim Cruzen .


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats !


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Grats, it looks awesome


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! It definitely is a fine Cruze


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Congrats!

On a side note, the Hall of Fame isn't updated still. Missing June COTM and past MOTMs.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

IROCZILLA said:


> Congrats!
> 
> On a side note, the Hall of Fame isn't updated still. Missing June COTM and past MOTMs.


We are in the process of adding to MOTM at the moment. It will be up soon.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Congratulations and well deserved. I think all the owners that participated in the August knew we didn't have a chance.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats Agastya! 

Stay classy.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Congrats! Well deserved.


----------



## Agastya (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow! Thank you all for the votes and congratulations! Had to do lots of city driving these past three days and have to say that I love this car. It's perfect, even for the busy traffic in Bangkok.


----------

